# gtp set up



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so pick up a free exo-terra 60x45x60 and sum bits :gasp: so got me thinking time to set up for a gtp 1st thing was a good clean 


have remove the top as going to put sum glass there to help whit humidity and when i was down at the glass place got then to do sum 1"1/2 x 3" bits 


may get 1 more set so there will be 3 branchs going a cross pick the top glass up tomorrow and going to get sum bits for the setup


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so pop to get my glass he had to cut it 3 times:whistling2:

but its a good fit put sum fish tank air tube on the hole for the air vent 

then mesh of the heat lamp and air vent on 

was go to go shoping for sum more bits but swell is a online shop :bash: and cheep so thing are on there way :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

just so you can see how the glass bits work : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got sum bit from swell reptiles to day my coco mat and sum hydro drain

the bit of wood at the back has holes drilled in for plants 

time to get on dartfrog and get sum bit in :whistling2:


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking good cant wait to see it planted


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

: victory:Looking good I am sure the finished thing will be awesome.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

mroberts531 said:


> Looking good cant wait to see it planted


 just working on a list of plant to go in there


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

all plant are done and how there will be here for friday


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

whats the best lighting to have for plant groth?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so got home to day whit sum free bit of wood from the job we been on :whistling2: and bulid a stand 

just as i got done ups was at the door :2thumb: good to see 

plant time 
 now time to let it grow:no1:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

just a update got sum 6500k LEDs on there way and a ceramic on way 2 looking at puting sum more plants in and sum moss (but may have to hold off on the gtp as just had a big repare bill come in for the van :bash


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah more plants would look good


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so was in b&q today and spoted this £4 think 1/2 of that is for the pot :lol2: 

so got it in the viv and got the 6500k LEDs set up just need sum moss but may hold on told donny for that


----------



## Lennymonaghan (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> so pop to get my glass he had to cut it 3 times:whistling2:
> [URL=http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx174/BIGD198228/Facebook/Untitled%20Album/1000440_580303102021073_1227597203_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> but its a good fit put sum fish tank air tube on the hole for the air vent
> [URL=http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx174/BIGD198228/Facebook/Untitled%20Album/998718_580303118687738_1813217614_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


yes, looks neat and tidy for a replacement top on there for your/their needs :2thumb:


----------

